# Coyote Hunting - Looking for partner



## mugsie (Jun 9, 2011)

I have never coyote hunted before nor do I have my own land to hunt. I am interested in doing this. Is it possible that someone on here that has experience in this type of hunting can allow me to hunt with you? I would like to try this out. Just new to this. If there is state or government land that you can hunt for free can someone tell me where I can hunt at? Any help is appreciated. :T


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

mugsie,
For starters...there's nothing provided in your info that says where you live (location), which would help a lot of people to be able to help you.  Knowing where you live will allow others to tell you what's available in your area and/or know whether or not they live close enough to you to assist you in your interests. 

Coyote hunting can be done by yourself and with a little education/reading, you'll have a better informed way of hunting them. Here are some forums to get you started in the right direction.
www.predatormastersforums.com/forums/ubbthreads.php
www.nodakoutdoors.com/coyote-hunting
www.predatortalk.com/forum.php

Getting permission to hunt private land requires knocking on some doors, but most landowners will allow coyote hunting, as they don't want them on their property. 

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------

